

Ask HN: Why a career in computer science? - raghavb

I'm going to have the opportunity to motivate some high school seniors on why they should think of taking Computer Science in University.<p>What are some of the thing that i should tell them?
======
johnmurch
\- More Jobs exists for CS Students than most majors \- Computers aren't going
away any time soon unlike some professions (blacksmith, etc.) \- Top highest
paying careers - [http://www.nbcnews.com/business/highest-paid-careers-
america...](http://www.nbcnews.com/business/highest-paid-careers-america-
today-859965) \- Ability to create something from nothing (development)

Hope it helps!

